# Shooting a 300-Megapixel Photo: Film vs Digital



## table1349 (Oct 2, 2016)

Shooting a 300-Megapixel Photo: Film vs Digital


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 2, 2016)

Very interesting. Not what I expected but I did like the Analog photo overall. Just didn't expect the resolution when zoomed in.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 2, 2016)

Only 300 mp from a 4x5 neg?  I could scan at 1.2 gp if I wanted to, but my software chokes up over 600 mp.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 3, 2016)

Highlight headroom is consistently better on the digital version.




480sparky said:


> Only 300 mp from a 4x5 neg?  I could scan at 1.2 gp if I wanted to, but my software chokes up over 600 mp.



Well, yeah. Using the right microscope camera and computer-controlled staging you could scan it grain-by-grain. But even here the resolution limit is clearly being met. Some of this is certainly camera shake, this particular camera probably isn't the right choice, a cambo wide or some other such technical camera would have been better suited, but not all.

Of course, the 4x5 has other advantages, like being taken in a single shot.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 3, 2016)

unpopular said:


> ..........Of course, the 4x5 has other advantages, like being taken in a single shot.



And movements.  Let's not discount movements.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 3, 2016)

480sparky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > ..........Of course, the 4x5 has other advantages, like being taken in a single shot.
> ...



definitely not!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Highlight headroom is consistently better on the digital version.



but the focal length, framing, white balance, and overall processing are not


----------



## jeffW (Oct 4, 2016)

Does this smell of a prelude to some new camera being released with 100MP?  Why? Why does an individual request 100MP, why compare 4x5 film to a stitched 5D3 not a 5DSr or Phase back or even a scan back? (Rental houses are every where) Why not hire some models, props, and a production artist and create a dynamic image?

Sorry but call me skeptical I feel the camera companies want to start the MP race again, while I like certain updates others seem to bog down my computer - stitching Sony's uncompressed files is a lot of fun - no you can't get it in one shot, angle of view/lens distortion at edges


----------



## unpopular (Oct 4, 2016)

Braineack said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Highlight headroom is consistently better on the digital version.
> ...



Well, it's a good thing that WB is done post-exposure ... or not, ok, definitely not (don't get me started on that tangent again).


----------



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2016)

pre- or post-  he still missed the mark


----------

